# Blue-ray burn in problem



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 65''in plasma panasonic, and I am having troubles playing blue-ray movies on my PS3 without getting burn in. Like in most movies there are black bars at the top and bottom of my screen to give the viewer a widesceen view. The only problem with is that it can give a plasma TV burn in wich is the last thing I want.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it still in factory display mode? Turn things down such as brightness and contrast. if it's new, limit the viewing so that the screen has some time to work itself into full-time use.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

So if i have it off factory setting its going to take allot longer to get burn in? I think Im at the point with this TV where I where I have worked it in pretty well.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

theres really not much you can do about it. thats one of the problems with early plasmas. The first couple of generations they recommended not to hook up gaming consoles because of it. I have to be careful with mine because I have the same problem. I found after watching a movie that has bars at the top and bottom or on the sides if full screen is to find a channel thats all white and get it as bright as possible and keep it that way for a few minutes. It would get rid of most burnins. 

Check your tv settings and see if you can change those bars to a different color. On my tv, I have a choice between light gray and black.


----------

